# Hormonal acne and rosaecea



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I have polycistic ovary syndrome and one of the effects of it is adult acne. I also have four or five individial spots of rosaecea (spelling?) My endocrinologist cannot suggest anything to help other than going to a dermatologist. BTDT, and the only thing _he _ could prescribe was the usual routine of Retin A, OxyWash, and antibiotics. I can't afford Retin A (no generic) and I don't want to be on long-term antibiotics, because I have also BTDT with those and I don't think long term use of them is a good idea. OxyWash doesn't do a whole lot. 

I've tried the ProActive regimen, and every over the counter treatment I can find like Oxy10, Neutrogena, etc. It's all either way too harsh or it does nothing.

I have heard that tea tree oil is good for acne and that it actually works. Has anyone used it for this type of situation? Did it really work? How long did it take to work? 

I can't take any kind of hormone replacement therapy because of the PCOS, and my only resort is to treat either systemically with antibiotics or topically with something.


----------



## roolover (Jul 16, 2007)

RoseGarden said:


> I have heard that tea tree oil is good for acne and that it actually works. Has anyone used it for this type of situation? Did it really work? How long did it take to work?


Rosegarden, I have had rosacea all (or most) of my life, and have been on every type of treatment out there. I have been very pleased with Melaleuca (tea tree oil), and it seems to provide relief within a few days. Here's my routine: Wash face with very mild soap, then while completely wet, pat on jojoba oil. Apply tea tree oil liberally on affected areas, then lightly over the rest of the face. Allow face to air dry. Follow this routine several times a day, if possible. 

Good luck. It is a very annoying problem.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

You will find the help you need in the book called:

Prescription For Nutritional Healing by Phyllis A. Balch


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

rosegarden, i have also had rosacea for most of my life. i have walked around with the famous red face and i mean red all over down my neck and arms. at times it would burn and itch so much i thought i would go out of my mind. i was in the beauty industry for most of my life wicth made it most difficult . i could no longer wear any makeup. weather effected it hot and cold. if i walked into department stores the clothes hanging on racks would break me out. different foods also is a biggy. i can only tell you about me. every case is a little different. a good skin doctor i would recommend.he will put you on the right meds for it. i could not use the skin meds cause they would break me out. but antibiotics for infection is needed. the tea oil i could not use either. like i said each case is different. a very gentle skin cleaner...no soap and NO retina A. or oxiclean they are all to strong for you. reserch all you can about it. there is a rosacea site you can go on and they may be able to tell you of a skin doctor in your area that is a specialist . home remidies may work for you. my skin has improved some since i have gone thru menpause. the rash has improved a lot. hang in there ....if i can tell you about my case or answer questions about what i have gone thru let me know...........sue


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I would suggest a bit of Liver support: Burdock Root and Dandelion Root and Leaf (Teas and Tincture). 
Organic diet.
Chamomile tea internally and externally.
Vit. C, A & D
Zinc
and don't forget EFA's....Borage, Flax, Fish oil


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Egg yolk and crushed aspirin helped my daughter. The egg yolk is FULL of vitamin A, and the aspirin is an anti inflammatory. She would put it on, count 60 seconds, and wash it off.

The reason the yolk is yellow is because of the vitamin A. 

It is gentler and milder than the chemical forms of vitamin A, of course! It is QUITE safe!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I have problems with acne also (at my age!) and I recently heard about using pure jojoba oil for a moisturizer. I bought a bottle and started using it last Wednesday. It's been a week and I can see a big difference!


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

I had teen/adult acne my whole life. Tried every prescription/over the counter/ homeopathic remedy going- nothing helped and often just made my skin painful and me more miserable. Then about 8 years ago I started washing with Dial liquid soap- the dark gold coloured anti-bacterial stuff. At the first wash, I couldn't believe how soothed my skin felt, and for the first time, how CLEAN! And guess what...my skin cleared up and stayed clear. It is the only cleanser I use now. If I run out, and have to use something else, I can feel those pores start to clog up again. 

The problem with most prescription and topical remedies is that they don't clean your skin, despite what the commercials say. You need something that can deep clean the oil out of your pores, and this soap really seems to do the trick. 

And BTW, don't go with any other version of Dial liquid- some of them have conditioners and lotions that just clog up your pores again and don't do the deep cleaning that the plain gold liquid soap does. There are store brand versions of this soap- some of them seem to be just as good- I am using a Safeway brand that works great at half the price.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, my problem isn't with my liver, it's with my ovaries and my hormonal system. PCOS is polycistic ovary syndrome, and it just about always causes skin problems. This is also a problem that does not respond to dietary changes. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

